# Looking for math-metal in ontario



## nodatawill (Nov 15, 2008)

im a 24 year old drummer from orillia/barrie ontario area looking for sic people to create weird,off-time math metal in the vein of dillinger escape plan,mr bungle and the locust.I have been in a dedicated band and have pro equipment check out my work at www.myspace.com/nodata and email me at [email protected]

MUST THINK OUTSIDE OF THE BOX


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Math...Metal??? 
Wow, have I not been paying attention to splinter genres...

Mr. Bungle are awesome though. Fave band of a good friend of mine who is a linguist and sound nut. He likes the dissonance.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

your band sounds really good. but i cant help you about people wanting to do math metal. If you lived in Ottawa i may have been able to help you. But your stuff sounds really good.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I get the meaning, but math metal is a new descriptive term to me. I like the term, not so sure about the music. Good luck in your search. Sounds like a cool project.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

